# Family Portrait..Emperor and the Primarchs



## Marshall Gabriel (Sep 17, 2011)

With the many great artists ..has anyone ever run across a pic of all the Primarchs and the Emperor?

I think it would be neat, all of them walking side by side, with their finely crafted armor, battle worn..the results of battle in the background..but have the 2 missing Primarchs their details hidden in the thick smoke as they trail behind the others.

I've read descriptions of some of the Primarchs in the Horus Heresy..but would love to see all of them striding side by side, with the Emp leading them from a great victory.

It's just a fantasy I know..


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Here ya go.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't worry your fantasy is now reality!










Sorry I had to!:laugh:

EDIT: Damn, Ninja'd.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah damn nij'd. 










Was just about to post that very pic!

-Still it's a great picture.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

That is GOLD


----------



## Marshall Gabriel (Sep 17, 2011)

Heh. I like it. Good stuff.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I could never understand why baby Corax looks at porn.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I could never understand why baby Corax looks at porn.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It would definitely make for a very large and busy picture with 21 giants all crowding in trying to be the center of attention. Also, was there ever an occasion where all the primarchs were in one place? I know that many of them were at the great celebration when the emperor announced he was leaving. And, many of them were at the Council of Nikaea. But, neigther had all 18 and the emperor.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Who cares if there was a suitation for it? It'd still be a bitchin peice of art, hell, done well enough I know it'd be MY screensaver.
Unfortunately as good of an artist as I am, this remains beyond my skills v.v
Maybe we can get that guy who did the oil painting of Sanguinus at the Gates of Terra?


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I could never understand why baby Corax looks at porn.


me either, anyone?


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

and why does lion'el kill pikachu?


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Cuz he's know for hunting monsters, pocket or otherwise!


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

That picture is AMAZING! But yeah, Corax doesn't make sence to me.

A full picture of all 18 would have to be a very wide landscape though. I picture of them after the battle of Ullanor could be pretty cool though.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Why is Corax looking at porn?

'cause he's badass.


----------



## Hattoria (Dec 14, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> Why is Corax looking at porn?
> 
> 'cause he's badass.


^--This.

:goodpost:


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

Coldshrike said:


> A full picture of all 18


 *19 

anyway, Heresy claims i must have 10 words sooooo.
"did you hear about the scarecrow who won the nobel prize?"



"he was outstanding in his field :laugh:"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corax is the only one ninja enough to find the Emperor`s stash. 

That was the impression I got. :dunno:


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

That has some logic to it.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, that would make sense. Good post!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> *19


There are only 18 Primarchs, my friend. 

There were twenty Space Marine Legions. Two Legions are stricken from Imperial records.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

+1 Emperor. The picture is supposed to include Daddy too.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

There are still 19 known (to us) primarchs, read Legion


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I could never understand why baby Corax looks at porn.


Corax spent a whole year locked away in his room sulking. What do you think he did to pass the time?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

All total the picture would contain 22 figures, each of the Primarchs, Sanguinus, Horus, Angron, Lion El'Jonson, Leman Russ, Roboute Guilliman, Magnus the Red, Vulkan, Rogal Dorn, Konrad Kurze, Corax, Jaghatai Khan, Ferrus Manus, Fulgrim, Perturabo, Lorgar, Mortarion, the two missing primarchs, presumably in shadow or smoke near the back, barely defined shapes, The Emperor himself at the center, and Alpharius/ Omegon who is ONE primarch, TWO bodies.


----------

